# Elbow wraps or sleeves



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've started to get a bit of pain in my elbows now when i'm pressing and in the past i've had problems where my elbows seem to give way under heavy weight before the primary muscle i am training is exhausted. So now i've decided that i need to start using some kind of support for them. What's best sleeves or wraps and which products can you suggest?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rehband neoprene sleeves http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=rehband%20elbow&clk_rvr_id=620797285451&adpos=1s2&MT_ID=10&crlp=34472541605_2113181&device=c&geo_id=32251&keyword=rehband+elbow&crdt=0


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sbd elbow sleeves are what I would recommend.

http://shop.sbdapparel.com/shop/article_6.01/SBD-Elbow-Sleeve-(Pair).html?shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3D6.01%26


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sbd knee sleeves what I would recommend best sleeves u can buy.

http://shop.sbdapparel.com/shop/article_6.01/SBD-Elbow-Sleeve-(Pair).html?shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3D6.01%26


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

http://shop.sbdapparel.com/shop/article_6.01/SBD-Elbow-Sleeve-(Pair).html?shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3D6.01%26


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sbd knee sleeves what u should get mate, little expensive but we'll worth it.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

You can't go wrong with any of these: https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/elbow-sleeves.html

I would personally recommend the £15.00 option. I have them and they are great. Though go for a bigger size as they can be very tight.

I'd also get some knee sleeves while you're at it; great for when doing squats.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> rehband neoprene sleeves http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=rehband%20elbow&clk_rvr_id=620797285451&adpos=1s2&MT_ID=10&crlp=34472541605_2113181&device=c&geo_id=32251&keyword=rehband+elbow&crdt=0


Do you use these mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> You can't go wrong with any of these: https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/elbow-sleeves.html
> 
> I would personally recommend the £15.00 option. I have them and they are great. Though go for a bigger size as they can be very tight.
> 
> I'd also get some knee sleeves while you're at it; great for when doing squats.


Cheers mate. I've got knee wraps which i use sometimes but now i try and do all leg pressing without them as i feel like i depended on them a little too much, but i defo need these for my elbows. For a while anyway !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Do you use these mate?


Yeah i find them better of all the ones ive had , ive got single double and triple ply fabric sleeves which are good but i find the heat generated from the neoprene helps pain .


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. I've got knee wraps which i use sometimes but now i try and do all leg pressing without them as i feel like i depended on them a little too much, but i defo need these for my elbows. For a while anyway !


Sleeves are different to wraps mate. Sleeves can add a few kg to the lift, sleeves do not. Plus you can keep the sleeves on for the entirety of the workout, wraps you should wrap and unwrap before and after. I'd still recommend sleeves even if you have the wraps


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my left elbows been playing up lately. if i bought and used just the one could it affect development or anything on the supported side?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

compared to the unsupported


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> my left elbows been playing up lately. if i bought and used just the one could it affect development or anything on the supported side?


good question. IMO i don't think it would but maybe someone with a bit more knoweldge on this might know. @ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> my left elbows been playing up lately. if i bought and used just the one could it affect development or anything on the supported side?


no but i would buy 2 to keep both sides supported .


----------

